# A spouse as property



## try2see (Feb 22, 2009)

Sharing a thought: Ideally, I believe that a wife is the property of her husband, and vice versa. Is this too raw or archaic of an idea because marriage is forever, or until God decides otherwise when you're in His kingdom?

Please, I would like to only hear comments from a conservative female or strong male (not one who is more submissive or laid back).


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

try2see said:


> Sharing a thought: Ideally, I believe that a wife is the property of her husband, and vice versa. Is this too raw or archaic of an idea because marriage is forever, or until God decides otherwise when you're in His kingdom?


I've never really understood the psychological reasons behind trolling, Wikipedia has an article on it if anyone's interested

Troll (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## tnyn01 (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't think the statement is raw or archaic. If you take the statement for what its worth, its no big deal. Unfortunately, people will read into it as though you want to own your wife as you would property. I would simply say you were a team or that she is an extension of you - it will cause less problems.


----------



## pinkprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

i dont believe this is true.... men and woman husbands and wives are individual people.... we are not property and i would neve describe my husband in this way, he is my best friend, my lover and my husband not a piece of property i won and vise versa, he does what he wants when he wants (to a point) however while doing it he always considers me and vise versa....


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

I consider myself a moderate/conservative female, and I'm a Christian. I don't believe the property thing applies, to either sex. I am not anyone's property, except God's. And my husband is not my property. We are two mutually loving people that have decided to come together to be each others partner, lover, friend, confidant, and a mother and father to our kids. I do see your point, but I would only say, try not to interpret the bible as turning people into chattle... rather, two loving people, who have vowed before God, to keep themselves, only to each other. In this way, this idea sort of applies, but it's not property , so much as it is, keeping a vow and always turning to your spouse, instead of someone else. Corinthians, says that a woman's body belongs to her husband, and likewise a man's body belongs to his wife, and that to avoid adultry, they should couple often, and only abstain from sex with the consent of both , and only for a time that is for praying. 

In the original passage, it seems as though we are each other's "property" but, this is indeed a bit of a barbaric idea, for men as well as women. In that your wife is obligated and meant only for you, then sure I guess she's your property. But, the problem comes when you start to view another as your property, instead of a gift from God. A wife is her husbands equal, and a husband his wifes equal. Neither should hold power over the other. Marriages where one almost exclusively has all the power, almost always fail, or end up as a miserable existance. 

This is just my take on it.


----------



## Jen (Feb 26, 2009)

sarah.rslp said:


> I've never really understood the psychological reasons behind trolling, Wikipedia has an article on it if anyone's interested
> 
> Troll (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)



Boredom?


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

Jen said:


> Boredom?


This thread was try2see's only post, he probably just stumbled across this forum and tried to think of the most outrageous statement he could make.

I think some people need to get a sense of efficacy, you know that they matter. Hence they troll by setting up inflammatory threads and hope loads of people bite. 

Anyway it's good policy to not to feed the trolls otherwise the forum will be flooded with them like a lot of others are.


----------

